# How many rods/reels do you own?



## svk (Jul 24, 2016)

I've found this is a similar addiction to CAD. 

Personally I have 6 spinning rods/reels for walleye/bass/pike in active rotation plus a musky setup and a couple of trolling rigs for trout. I also have about a dozen ice rods and many of the reels pull double duty on both summer and winter rods.

My wife has two summer and one winter setup and each of the kids have a summer and winter setup. 

Back when I fished on Lake Superior I probably had 16 dedicated setups just for deep water trolling because each person in the boat could use two rods on the MN side and three in Wisconsin. Got out of that due to lack of time and sold my gear a couple years ago.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Aug 1, 2016)

12 saltwater rod and reels. 5 freshwater rod and reels.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 1, 2016)

None.


----------



## hopm (Aug 1, 2016)

dont know...never counted them at the same time....only count how many I leave with and how many I got when I start back home


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 1, 2016)

to many to count


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 15, 2016)

At least two bait casters, probably 6 maybe 8 spinning rigs and a fly rod for small streams.

 Al


----------



## Toyboy (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh lord, over 45 rods and probably the same amount of reels. We're mostly bait casters here (wife & I) . I do have a couple spincast set ups for when the grand kids visit and a couple spinning set ups though. Worse then CAD I tell ya......


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 21, 2016)

More than the rod locker will hold in my boat. Four bait casters, 10 spinning rods, 2 fly rods.


----------



## esshup (Nov 25, 2016)

Oh jeez, don't make me go count. I have them scattered in 2 different houses and at least one outbuilding. Ultralight to musky, then there's the saltwater rods/reels..... I don't have any monster saltwater stuff, biggest is a Penn 50W 2-speed. I've been fishing for a long time, I think I still have my Abu Garcia 308 and 408 reels here somewhere.

Then there's the fly rods and reels.............

And the ice fishing stuff...............


----------



## tla100 (Jan 22, 2017)

4 walleye spinning rigs, couple lead core line counter rigs, couple heavy spinning, couple light/ul for jigging. That in my old 16' aluminum boat. 

A few older ones that have been replaced sitting at home. Oh a few catfish rigs, n one free flyrod.

Ice fishing I have probably 20 or so, maybe more. Some from gramps, some from garage sales, probably use 8 pf em depending on where fishing


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 2, 2017)

Recently got a Shimano Nasci 5000 and a 7,6" MH, BPS Redfish Extreme rod to cast steel in the surf for Blues and Spanish. I've tried it out at a local lake w 1 and 1 1/2oz. jigs and the combo casts well w #20 power pro, the reels fast retrieve works well to lift and keep the casting jigs dancing/splashing on the surface . The reel is nice for $100. 24 lbs drag, 41" retrieve rate, @ 10.6 ounces.

bringing my count to 11 spinning and 3 bait casters I use, about 10 older reels and a dozen or more older rods, and one fly rod.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Mar 13, 2017)

Just inherited 4 more rod/reels. So up to 16.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Mar 13, 2017)

Just 1. Anytime the wife asks, "Is that a new fishing pole?", my reply is always, "Nope, same 1."


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't have any hobbies. Unless running a business is a hobby. My free time is spent on here, and usually while doing other stuff. Right now sharpening band blades, on the phone with the VA, sending emails to customers. Would be outside working but the 70mph winds are keeping me inside. I'd just about need to tie off to the processor!


----------



## Johnnybar (Mar 13, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I don't have any hobbies. Unless running a business is a hobby. My free time is spent on here, and usually while doing other stuff. Right now sharpening band blades, on the phone with the VA, sending emails to customers. Would be outside working but the 70mph winds are keeping me inside. I'd just about need to tie off to the processor!


Jeesus! 70 can get you killed if the wrong junk gets caught up in the wind. I had about 60-65 mph drive a sheet of plywood through the gutter and 1.5' into the roof's fascia, soffit and sheathing. 

I have around 25 poles and 20 reels from 4' super ultralight spinning rigs for finicky Crappie to 12' rods for 100+ lb Spoonbill and Blue Cats.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 13, 2017)

20-25 total from UL freshwater to penn 6/0 salt water and 8000 spinning, along with three fly rods. Will be selling some off this spring - just too many to take care of. I do have the first rod and reel I ever bought - probably 50 years ago. It's a True Temper fiberglass rod and Zebco 606 spincast reel. I still like to use it now and then but use mostly spinning reels now.


----------



## mkinslow (Mar 16, 2017)

I have 19 for any from bluegill bass (large and smallmouth) and catfish. And probably at least 10 more for the kids and wife


----------



## Fubar (Mar 28, 2017)

svk said:


> I've found this is a similar addiction to CAD.
> 
> Personally I have 6 spinning rods/reels for walleye/bass/pike in active rotation plus a musky setup and a couple of trolling rigs for trout. I also have about a dozen ice rods and many of the reels pull double duty on both summer and winter rods.
> 
> ...


too many , about 40 or so , i have honestly lost count , see i have about 15 i use regularly , then i have a antique collection and some restorations , i will try to post some cool pics of the antiques .


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't know. Antique birdcage in the way. And, some parked on top of the vet from last pond trip.

The big stuff (for around here) is Mo. river rigs. Medium and smaller on the round floor rack.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 2, 2017)

I've changed over to using baitcasters years ago. So the spin casters need to go.

And, the really large spinning rigs need gone also.

Garage sale!

Did I mention I really, really hate line twist and wind loops?[emoji35]

Left hand baitcasters: I like them. Why shift the rod right to left just to operate the crank?


----------



## anlrolfe (Jun 2, 2017)

I've only got four. 
1) Split bamboo fly rod that belonged to my Grandfather. It's a real work of art. Heavy chrome ferrules w/ porcelain inserts. It's a kit that includes 3-tips of varying flexibility. 
2) The next is on the other end of the spectrum inherited from my Dad. It's an old Shakespeare fly rod that's seen better days. It's had both tips and ferrules replaced but I wouldn't trade it for the world. 
3) Telescoping STEEL rod given to me by my Mom. She used it as a girl brook fishing. There is no telling how many browns that rod pulled out over the years. It's limber as a willow whip, too flexible to cast any significant distance but perfect to loob a worm into a dark pool or next to that large rock. I imagine a few wet flies have been on this rig over the years, not cast in the traditional sense but just drifted downstream with the current. 
4) A little baby Ugly Stick for use in kayak and canoe.

We have plenty of rods around for use but they belong to the kids. I'm burdened with a 21yr old Daughter who asks if I'd get her combo licence and a new pole for her birthday. What does a man say? She's working a kids camp over the summer and sent me a pic at 6:30am the other day holding up a freshly caught bass. Where did I go wrong???


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 2, 2017)

Thought I'd share the rod racks I made last year. 3 1/2" wide and as tall as your ceiling will permit. 2" holes spaced 6" to 8" apart as needed, round over the edges with a router, then cut the upper part of the hole away on one rack so you can slide the rod handle in on one rack and then slip the other end into the cut-away on the other rack. I made cuts on both ends for the fly rods. I mounted them to the wall with screw anchors and screws driven through the backs of the 2" holes. Spaced about 32" apart. 



This gives me easy access for 13 rods.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jun 5, 2017)

buzz sawyer said:


> Thought I'd share the rod racks I made last year. 3 1/2" wide and as tall as your ceiling will permit. 2" holes spaced 6" to 8" apart as needed, round over the edges with a router, then cut the upper part of the hole away on one rack so you can slide the rod handle in on one rack and then slip the other end into the cut-away on the other rack. I made cuts on both ends for the fly rods. I mounted them to the wall with screw anchors and screws driven through the backs of the 2" holes. Spaced about 32" apart. View attachment 582822
> This gives me easy access for 13 rods.


Pretty cool.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jun 5, 2017)

Here's mine. Holds 14.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 5, 2017)

Buckshot00 said:


> Here's mine. Holds 14. View attachment 583434


Great minds think alike!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 2, 2017)

Got a few more, but these stay in the boat. 10 of em in there.


----------

